# Keeping Shinglebacks outdoors in Canberra



## Canberran (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm considering keeping a pair of Shinglebacks in my backyard, and as this would be my first time keeping lizards, I'd like to get some answers to questions and some general Shingleback tips.

Firstly, there shouldn't be any problems with the climate as wild Shinglebacks are thriving in the local area. There are also blue tongues living in the garden. I'd be sure to purchase the lizards from a local source.

In terms of how the enclosure should be built, I've done a bit of research and seen successful enclosures using chicken wire lined with a layer of bricks at the bottom. Will this be fine as long as I dig the fence in deep enough? The other issue is that there are a number of nasty Currawongs in the area, as well as cats, and I think the enclosure needs to be covered because of this. What's the best way to do this?

Finally, where can I buy hide boxes/can I use something else as a cheap alternative?

Any other tips much appreciated.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jan 5, 2015)

I personally think outdoor enclosures are the way to go with hardy species. Canberra gets very cold at night, so definitely have a range of hollows or hides to protect them from the weather. You could also add some larger tussock grasses (Poa or Lomandra sp.) to shade areas of the enclosure as even hides will get quite warm if fully exposed. 

You can get creative - old logs can be fashioned into have enough room under neigh for shelter. You can also purchase terracotta pots and pipes from Bunnings. 

Have you considered using the planter boxes like the corrugated ones from Bunnings? You could easily create a top from some lattice or framed wire.

Not my pit - but thought it was relevant: https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/210458-My-Bobtail-Pit


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 5, 2015)

Exactly what big willy said, the important thing is to give them adequate microclimates or give them enough material to enable them to build their own. I have even kept beardeds outdoors in Melbourne. Lots of rock, lots of substrate,(deep), and for those very cold nights I also include a supplemental heat source.


----------



## Canberran (Jan 6, 2015)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Not my pit - but thought it was relevant: https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/210458-My-Bobtail-Pit



Yeah, that looks great, I'll have a look into those. Thanks for the help guys, much appreciated.


----------

